# Planning a little local socal hunt..



## Smokehound714 (Dec 30, 2013)

Who wants in on this?  

   Looking to put together a small group to hunt for critters..  To qualify, and prove you wont poach, you will be required to put your hand in "the ant-mound of trust" for thirty seconds.   :laugh:


  Seriously though, let's do this!  I have tons of good locations, be it desert, coastal scrub, chaparral.  

  as a group, we can all pitch in on gas so it's cheaper to travel.


----------



## josh_r (Dec 30, 2013)

I have been trying to get a group together to hunt Peru for a while now... GOOD LUCK! People don't seem to want to have fun anymore   LOL!

seriously though, you should jump on the SCABIES group (Southern California Arachnid Bug Invertebrate Entomological Society) and attend their monthly barbeques assuming they stil do all that.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 30, 2013)

josh_r said:


> I have been trying to get a group together to hunt Peru for a while now... GOOD LUCK! People don't seem to want to have fun anymore   LOL!
> 
> seriously though, you should jump on the SCABIES group (Southern California Arachnid Bug Invertebrate Entomological Society) and attend their monthly barbeques assuming they stil do all that.


I did join 

   I would kill to go to peru, but I cannot afford plane tickets..


----------



## korg (Dec 30, 2013)

I would be extremely interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 30, 2013)

So would I. 

---------- Post added 12-30-2013 at 07:42 PM ----------




josh_r said:


> seriously though, you should jump on the SCABIES group (Southern California Arachnid Bug Invertebrate Entomological Society) and attend their monthly barbeques assuming they stil do all that.


I've checked out their forums a few times...it looks dead.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 31, 2013)

Belle Fury said:


> So would I.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-30-2013 at 07:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...


it is dead.  Join their facebook group.


----------



## melijoc (Jan 1, 2014)

Sounds cool.  But how do we smuggle the loots back in thr states


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 1, 2014)

melijoc said:


> Sounds cool.  But how do we smuggle the loots back in thr states


A large bag with "SWAG" written in bold red letters, of course!


  There's no need for paranoia, as long as we stay out of national park boundaries, we're fine.  Most places that have rules prohibiting collection in socal are actually merely ordinances, and they're seldom, if ever, enforced when it comes to invertebrates, which are largely unregulated themselves, to begin with.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey Smokehound start saving hahaha! Then come down and I'll take you on a Hapalotremus and chicken spider hunt!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 8, 2014)

Perhaps I'll be able to afford it.

  have you seen any phidippus species down there  josh?

  Okay, so far, for the local shindig, I've got:

 Korg

 Kellakk

 Who else wants to join us?  Don't be shy, let me know, and I'll add ya here.

  if you don't have a car or cannot get a ride  don't worry.  I'm in the same boat. in fact that's beneficial to us, really., as the more people that pitch in will make things easier.

  Don't worry about containers and deli cups- I've got everyone covered, there.

  I'll make sure we all have plenty of water to drink.

   let's get this in motion!


----------



## klawfran3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> it is dead.  Join their facebook group.


it is VERY dead. it's a real shame too. I live in So Cal and would love to have joined them. I also don't have a facebook so I can't do any of that either. oh well.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 8, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> it is VERY dead. it's a real shame too. I live in So Cal and would love to have joined them. I also don't have a facebook so I can't do any of that either. oh well.


 well, if you'd rather not join Facebook, you can participate in this hunt I'm planning.

 It'll be a blast- see some amazing habitat, collect some neat species, chat with a bunch of people that share your passion.

  I'm already saving money for this.  I'm planning really carefully, and im doing my best to ensure everyone will have fun.

  A location is still tba, but California is so diverse in habitat, that it's hard not to find a cool place.

  Chaparral, scrub, desert..  We could spend the day flipping rocks, searching vegetation, and at night we could UV light for scorpions..

  Who knows? Maybe we'll find an undiscribed species of scolopendra, or a new species of anuroctonus.


----------



## Beary Strange (Jan 9, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Perhaps I'll be able to afford it.
> 
> have you seen any phidippus species down there  josh?
> 
> ...


Well I (and my bf) had wanted to go as well, but I had already posted expressing interest so...not sure if it just wasn't seen or...


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 9, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> Well I (and my bf) had wanted to go as well, but I had already posted expressing interest so...not sure if it just wasn't seen or...


You did?   All i saw was a post talking about scabies being dead..


  Well at any rate..

  Smokehound
  Kellakk
  Korg
  Belle Fury (and her bf)

  so far that's five people..  Anyone else?


----------



## Beary Strange (Jan 9, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> You did?   All i saw was a post talking about scabies being dead..
> 
> 
> Well at any rate..
> ...


I did, it's atop that post. XD;; In any case, yay for being on the list now.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone else?  Any OC residents wanna join in?


----------



## Pulk (Jan 12, 2014)

I could probably go


----------



## iamthegame06 (Jan 12, 2014)

im down! as long as im not doing anything that day lol


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;tfslY_AvhLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfslY_AvhLw[/video]

 Okay, so that makes..


  Smokehound
  Kellakk
  Belle Fury (and bf)
  Korg
  Pulk (maybe)
  iamthegame06 (maybe)

  So about where to go..    Desert? Chaparral? Scrub? Oak Woodland?  

  I personally would prefer the desert, but that's probably out of everyone's range..

  But regardless, I'm cool with wherever everyone decides on.  All are good.


----------



## Pulk (Jan 13, 2014)

Any place is fine for me. Desert's great.


----------



## iamthegame06 (Jan 13, 2014)

any possible date yet? i want to make sure that i dont make any plans for that day lol


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 13, 2014)

iamthegame06 said:


> any possible date yet? i want to make sure that i dont make any plans for that day lol


 no date set, currently.  I'm assuming the best time for everyone would be during spring break. We'll, unless some of you are planning on partying for a whole week. Haha..

  im available virtually 24/7, so im open to any date, really. Hopefully we get a blitz of heavy rain in time for this.


----------



## iamthegame06 (Jan 14, 2014)

i was hoping it would be sooner than that haha i've never been on a hunt so im pretty excited lol


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, is there a specific date we can all agree on?  I'm cool with what everyone else decides on, so let's set a date, first, THEN we can decide where we want to go.


----------



## iamthegame06 (Jan 15, 2014)

im down for whenever! as long as you guys give me a heads up a few days prior just to make sure that im free that day


----------



## korg (Jan 17, 2014)

First weekend of February would be fine with me. Posting back and forth on this thread was a good way to identify interested parties, but we might want to switch to an email thread or something for the details of scheduling. I imagine that would be more efficient.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 17, 2014)

korg said:


> First weekend of February would be fine with me. Posting back and forth on this thread was a good way to identify interested parties, but we might want to switch to an email thread or something for the details of scheduling. I imagine that would be more efficient.


I totally agree.  we all need to get together in a group chat and discuss this..  I dont use skype, though..  something else will have to do.  


   Facebook?    marcus.bullock.35.  is my facebook address.


----------



## iamthegame06 (Jan 18, 2014)

im down for first week of february!


----------



## josh_r (Jan 18, 2014)

I am not available for the trip as I don't live there anymore, but I can give some great spots to go looking for specific species.


----------



## Beary Strange (Jan 18, 2014)

What about the weekend of the first week of February?


----------



## iamthegame06 (Jan 19, 2014)

i can do first weekend of feb


----------



## iamthegame06 (Jan 24, 2014)

it's almost February..is this a no go?


----------



## Beary Strange (Feb 6, 2014)

iamthegame06 said:


> it's almost February..is this a no go?


I haven't heard anything and it was tentatively set for this Sunday. Although I'm thinking/hoping it might be postponed because of how cold it's been lately.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 6, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> I haven't heard anything and it was tentatively set for this *Sunday*. Although I'm thinking/hoping it might be postponed because of how cold it's been lately.


I sent you a text earlier today.  Saturday is the scheduled day.  If we dont go this weekend, the santa anas that are following this system will kick up and dry everything back out.  There is a possibility the trails may be closed, though, however, as the rain we had so far was light  BTW it was supposed to be saturday,actually lol.  PM me if my text didnt go through.

  iamthegame06-  I'm not sure if there will be room for you, but I will see what's going on.  Perhaps one of the other members that expressed interest in this hunt can give you a ride?  If I had a car, i'd gladly give ya a ride, but alas..

  I'm not releasing the place publicly, only by PM, because there are alot of poachers that will find the area, and ruin it for everyone, sadly..  Not all of us are responsible and careful when it comes to over-collecting. 

  I'll be sending some PM's right now.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 10, 2014)

This place is insane after good rains, probably one of the lushest, greenest parts of Orange county, lots of wildlife, mule deer are very plentiful here, you can sometimes see large groups just off the trail.


----------



## Titandan (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey guys,

I would like to go but I will only be able to do it in May or later.  Aren't the summer months the best to go looking for desert dwelling species or spiders and scorps?

Just wondering.

Take care!
-dan


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 16, 2014)

I actually prefer spring, as i not only target arachnids, but also insects, myriapods, and the like.


----------



## Titandan (Mar 20, 2014)

*SoCal Early Summer Field Trip...*

But would you guys be down to go sometime in May or June?


----------



## kellakk (Mar 20, 2014)

I know Smokehound and I hunt constantly, so we'd be good to go whenever.  Hopefully we get some nice humid weather (maybe a freak tropical storm...) by then so animals will be out.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 20, 2014)

we're actually getting some rain very soon.  

 let's hope we get at least another inch of rain soon..

 What i REALLY want to do is hit the deserts in summer..  


  Especially pima county..  that place is heaven to me.  If anyone wants to go there, shoot me a PM.

  I should be able to pitch in on gas.


----------



## khil (Apr 6, 2014)

TFW you live in norcal. 

Good hunting guys.


----------

